# Question for or about Linda Gallagher



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I have seen Linda's name on these forums as well in a couple outdoor publications, she's even quoted in a free press article on the decline of Turkey in Michigan. I was just wondering what her background is, Biologist turned outdoor writer or what? Not trying to be controversial just curious, maybe if she reads this she can fill in the blanks.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

She is a moderator and columnist on another site, Michigan Outdoor News. I have seen her contribute here but you might have better luck contacting her there. 

http://messageboard.outdoornews.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard_mi/ikonboard.cgi


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Why would just asking about me start a controversy...?

Either my reputation precedes me, or you've heard too many rumors...  

I'm an avid turkey hunter that also hunts a number of other species...including upland gamebirds, waterfowl, and squirrels. I own an English Setter, or rather, she owns me, and a Britt/Springer cross my son left behind when he left home. I also enjoy trapping, a little predator hunting, and some fishing. 

I've been hunting turkeys since 1986. I served on the board of the Traverse Bay Chapter of the MI NWTF for 5 years prior to the chapter, along with two other chapters, being removed from the NWTF. 

I then became one of the co-founders of the Michigan Wild Turkey Hunters Association, and serve as secretary of the state chapter as well as a board member of the Traverse Bay Chapter. 

I spend a great deal of time with the wild turkeys, especially in the winter. This year I maintained 11 feeders in 11 different locations, and supervised feeders in roughly 25 other locations. 

I've hunted wild turkeys in five states, and have 3 of the 4 species required for a Grand Slam. No rush to finish it, but I sure would like to eyeball on of those purty Merriams. 

I've been writing since 1992, have been published in a number of national, regional, state, and local publications. Currently am a full-time freelance outdoor writer. You'll see articles of mine in April in Traverse the Magazine, Michigan Out Of Doors, Michigan Outdoor News, the Traverse City Record Eagle, and the Antrim County News. A member of the Michigan Outdoor Writers Association since 1994, and a former member of the Outdoor Writers Association of America.

I've done the northern field reports for the Michigan Out of Doors TV show since 1995, and do a couple of shows a year with them on a variety of subjects, the last one was the Indian River buck pole last November.

I was an editor at Alloutdoors.com, at one time the largest outdoor site on the web, for two years from 1999-2001. Now I'm the administrator and moderator of the above mentioned site...

I have been married for almost 28 years to the same man, and have two grown sons, one of whom gave me my first grandson five years ago. 

I'll be at the Wild Turkey Festival on Saturday in Baldwin, then am heading south for my annual spring turkey hunt in Tennessee with friends.

What's controversial about that?


----------



## Tony H. (Feb 6, 2003)

What's controversial about Linda G?

I'll tell you:

How in the world can you have an Osceola on your slam list and not a Merriam's??? LOL!! Serioiusly, I think the Osceola is the toughest of the four to access because it's only found in one section of one state. Adding that Merriam's shouldn't take too much longer I'd bet. 

More seriously, I have been known to disagree with Linda G's stance on some things but it's not a personal issue it's simply a variance in views on conservation styles. That's all. I completely respect her dedication to what she feels is best for the turkeys and I would say we have far more common ground than uncommon . . .


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I finally met Linda today. She was the speaker at the Baldwin Turkey Festival. We have been corrisponding thru emails for the last few months. Her talk this morning was really enjoyable. Linda is really an asset to the wildlife of Michigan. She also calls it as she sees it, which is what needs to be done to protect the wildlife of Michigan.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

> _Originally posted by multibeard _
> *Linda is really an asset to the wildlife of Michigan. She also calls it as she sees it, which is what needs to be done to protect the wildlife of Michigan. *


What this state needs is: *Linda Gallagher for Governor!!!* 

Rupe


----------

